# Just received a Bear Roast



## opilat10 (Jan 5, 2017)

Hey all!!

I could use some advice here, I just received a Bear Roast and I have no idea what to do with it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. I don't think I've even eaten bear before. 

My initial thought is *SMOKE IT!!*  Why not, right!?

I have done some investigating for basics (internal meat temp of 170degF, brine and inject to get past gameyness)

I have also heard from some folks that bear meat tends to have a "sweet" flavor, so maybe a stronger wood to smoke (I'm thinking a Hickory or Mesquite smoke)

If anyone has had any experience with bear, I would love the input (brine recipe, rub recipe, etc.)

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 5, 2017)

I have zero experience with bear meat, but here are a couple of threads that may help you.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=49417

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=49562

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=55146
 

Al


----------



## opilat10 (Jan 5, 2017)

Thanks SmokinAl!

definitely got some good info there, looking forward to this one. I will update when I do the smoke!


----------



## scubohuntr (Jan 6, 2017)

Mmmmm.... Bear....

I've always said bear is what beef would like to be. I don't think it tastes anything like pork at all. I've never had any issue with grease or gaminess, but then, I am kinda OCD when it comes to fat removal while butchering. I just braise bear roasts in the oven with onions, cream of mushroom soup and a little red wine, making sure to get IT to 145 degrees or better. Never tried smoking one, but it's definitely on my list.

Bear fat is worth hanging onto and rendering for other things, but you don't want it on the meat.

One thing to be aware of is that bear smells very different from beef or pork when it is raw. Not bad, just different.

If you're worried about trichinosis, here's an excellent article http://honest-food.net/2015/03/02/on-trichinosis-in-wild-game/


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 6, 2017)

Hey-Hey-Hey!!---C'mon Guys---Bears are People too!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 6, 2017)

I've never smoked bear, but its really really good slow cooked in a red wine sauce.  Not a sweet red.  Merlot is a great choice.

Gary


----------



## wimpy69 (Jan 7, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> Hey-Hey-Hey!!---C'mon Guys---Bears are People too!!! :PDT_Armataz_01_12:
> 
> 
> Bear


"Bear" lives matter.


----------



## paul6 (Jan 7, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> Hey-Hey-Hey!!---C'mon Guys---Bears are People too!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I immediately thought of you .... That's Funny !!


----------

